# What is a putter?



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

Okay, I know what it is... but what is the difference with all these putters on the market with different shaped heads? What differences do they make and why are there variations? I have a 'mallet' design head (I think that's what it's called).


----------



## thor (Mar 22, 2007)

use what feels best for you. some of these putters get pretty heavy, I just bought an odessy white hot. I tried dozens.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

a putter is one who putts


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I always used the conventional putter types (ping anser) but once I changed over the the SC Red X I found I was dropping more putts.

For me it was easier to line up than a regular putter. I suffer from bad eyesight so having the three white lines on a broader head made picking a line easier.

Putting is alot about confidence, if the putter in your hand helps instil this in you then it doesnt half help!


----------



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

fitz-uk said:


> I always used the conventional putter types (ping anser) but once I changed over the the SC Red X I found I was dropping more putts.
> 
> For me it was easier to line up than a regular putter. I suffer from bad eyesight so having the three white lines on a broader head made picking a line easier.
> 
> Putting is alot about confidence, if the putter in your hand helps instil this in you then it doesnt half help!


My assumption there is two types? The 'regular' putter and a 'mallet'? Is this right?


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

GlennM said:


> Okay, I know what it is... but what is the difference with all these putters on the market with different shaped heads? What differences do they make and why are there variations? I have a 'mallet' design head (I think that's what it's called).


Hey,

there are some who used two kinds of putter.
depending on the green...
if its fast green, they would used blade type.
if its a slow green, they would used the mallet type.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

GlennM said:


> My assumption there is two types? The 'regular' putter and a 'mallet'? Is this right?



Essentially there are two types, but they come in all shapes and sizes. Some are huge, there was a ping one which looked like a dinner plate, it made the new square drivers look small in comparison.

Even the two types come in all different sizes.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

A putter is a stick with some kind of protrubence on the end of it. You could essentially putt with a croquet mallet if you could figure out how to keep the face of it on line the hole. Putters are the one club in your bag where you get to pick the size, shape, weight and look. When choosing a putter, you have to go with your gut feeling that it "just feels right", then spend hours figuring out how to develope a consistent aim and swing. I was reading in Pelz's Putting Like the Pro's, that one professional has hundreds of putters, he figures theres only so many good putts in a putter then he gets a new one. Foolish I guess but an awful lot of putting is how you feel when you pull the trigger. New putter, good feeling, that is until you miss of course, then its an imperfection in the putters construction.

Del


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

Mallet putter- a big putter with lots of weight so you swing on an equal plane

supermallet putter- Mallet putter x2 (heaviest)

blade putter- a straight one like tiger woods (lightest)


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> My assumption there is two types? The 'regular' putter and a 'mallet'? Is this right?


Regular = Blade.

And yes, most putters will be a variation of one of these two basic types.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey everyone,

May I ask do we really have to adjust the lie angle of our putter?

At address position, my putter clubhead is flat straight, or is set at standard lie.

I always see to it that my putter is based on my club length. And I have adjusted all my irons according to my lie angle. And I am reaping this benefit.

But I am a bit hesistant of adjusting my putter lie angle, should i?


----------

